# Rest in peace lil buddy



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pix of our lil buddy who passed away yesterday


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good of you to honour him by posting these. Your bettas are lucky to have a host who cares for them this much. He really was beautiful.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

r.i.p... did you burry him?


----------



## dreamseller. (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP lil buddy ... he was a handsome boy <3


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He was a beauty. I love doubletails.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

he was definitely handsome,
may he rest in peace amongst the fishes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Good of you to honour him by posting these. Your bettas are lucky to have a host who cares for them this much. He really was beautiful.


Thank you very much , I really do love these fellas. How can you not ? Everytime I go up to one of my tanks they come over to see me, just so friendly it's hard to believe.



fisherman said:


> r.i.p... did you burry him?


yes I buried him, only seemed fitting lol

thanks everyone


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. He was goregous! RIP little buddy!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, my lil female crowntail died today too , her heater quit apparently and someone left a window open last night , water was like freezing....what a week! Weird now I think about it , I bought both of these the same time. Anyway,gonna have fish funeral #2 & go bury her next to him. Here's a pic of her:


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awe I am so sorry to hear that  Not only does it suck losing one fish, but to lose two in one week! That's a bummer. 

RIP Lil' Female


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear your loss 
My canary passed away on Thursday last week (vet said it might have been kidney failer), so now both of my babies are gone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Sorry to hear your loss
> My canary passed away on Thursday last week (vet said it might have been kidney failer), so now both of my babies are gone


Sorry to hear of your losses too, used to have some canaries myself , they were very cool birdies


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

wow those are beautiful fish.
Rest in peace


----------

